# Pundamilia sp "red flank"



## weunice (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a group of these and as they have gotten older I am noting that I have one dominant male, 2 sub dominant males, a fourth I suspect is a male but could be female and 3 females (all carrying right now). I also have some mbuna in the tank. Right now everyone seems to get along. The dominant male tolerates the rest. The two sub dominants go after each other but not terribly aggressively because my mbuna get really interested and kind of break up any aggression in the tank. Should I go ahead and remove the sub dominant males?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I wouldn't remove the sub-dominant males unless they are getting torn fins or unless the abundance of males makes life miserable for the females.

Since the females are holding and presumably there is some balance in the tank, there is no reason to create a new potentially worse dynamic.

Kevin


----------



## weunice (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks ... I was inclined to that for now so I am glad you posted what you did . I am a little concerned about the m/f ratio I have right now but I am really pleased with how well everyone gets along in this tank.

The dominant male has been leaving the holding females alone preferring to hassle the sub dominant males on occasion and the mbuna. For being the big dog in the tank he is a pretty tame fish but he is still not fully mature so I am concerned more aggression is to come. I had read he might be prone to completely knock off the sub dominant males but I have also read that red flanks can be a little more tame than some of the other pundamilia species. Since this species is new for me I am trying to keep a close eye on how things develop. Thanks for your help.


----------

